# White Eggs / Brown Eggs - what's the difference?



## Foodio (Jul 20, 2001)

Hey,
<FONT size="6"><FONT COLOR="red">
What's the difference between *White* Eggs and *Brown* Eggs?

Is one more healthy than the other?</FONT s></FONT c>

Thanks,
Foodio

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by Foodio on 07-22-2001 at 07:17 PM]</font>


----------



## seyone (Jul 20, 2001)

Q: IS THERE A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN BROWN AND WHITE SHELLED EGGS?  
A: No. Shell color is determined by the breed of hen and is not related to quality, nutrients, flavor or cooking characteristics. Since brown egg layers are slightly larger birds and require more food, brown eggs are usually more expensive than white. 
 American Egg Board www.aeb.org/


----------



## Foodio (Jul 21, 2001)

Thanks, I appreciate the info.

Foodio


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 22, 2001)

Dude - First of all, STOP YELLING!

Haven't you ever heard the commercial, "brown eggs are local eggs, and local eggs are fresh??"  

Maybe it's a New England thing!


----------

